# How do I properly care for my surgery scar?



## vdshelton (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I have a few questions about scarring.

First off, are any of you using something (cream/lotion/etc) to lessen the appearance of your scar? If so, what are you using and how effective has it been for you?

Secondly, I'm getting out in the sun a bit more than I did in the winter months and I'm starting to tan because of it. I remember my doc saying something about the scar area and sun, but I don't remember exactly what he recommended. Should I be putting sunblock on the area?

Thanks,

Val


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I use Mederma everyday. Scar massage for a couple minutes each morning. I also use a generic Vit E lotion at night and repeat the scar massage. I don't think Mederma, the brand name, is doing anything specifically for the scar...however, I do think the scar massage lessens the appearance and the SPF 30 in it keeps the area from tanning if I'm in the sun.

Yes, if your scar is getting sun, it will likely get slightly pigmented and stand out more, so slather on some sunblock. The massage seems to be breaking up the scar tissue, causing the minor puckering appearance to decrease significantly...if you feel my neck without looking at it, it's hard to differentiate where the scar is.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

there is a mederma with spf in it. Its about $5 more. I haven't started yet but I'm ready to get this crap off my neck and march forward.


----------



## vdshelton (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm going to search around Wal-mart tonight to see what I can find. I've heard good things and bad things about Mederma so I'm torn.

I started to massage the scar last night - might sound crazy but I think my neck feels a little less stiff/tight today


----------

